# When I'm old..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

When I'm a little old man...

then I'll live with my children and bring them great joy.
To repay all I've had from each girl and boy

I shall draw on the walls and scuff up the floor;
run in and out without closing the door.

I'll hide frogs in the pantry, socks under my bed.
And whenever they scold me, I'll hang my head.

I'll run and I'll romp, always fritter away .....
the time to be spent doing chores every day.

I'll pester my children when they are on the phone.
As long as they're busy I won't leave them alone.

Hide sweets in closets, rocks in a drawer ...
and never pick up what I drop on the floor.

Dash off to the pictures and not wash a dish.
I'll plead for some pocket money whenever I wish.

I'll stuff up the plumbing and deluge the floor.
As soon as they've mopped it, I'll flood it some more.

When they correct me, I'll lie down and cry,
kicking and screaming, not a tear in my eye.

I'll take all their pencils and flashlights, and then ..
when they buy new ones, I'll take them again.

I'll spill glasses of milk to complete every meal ....
Eat my banana and just drop the peel.

Put toys on the table, spill jam on the floor.
I'll break lots of dishes as though I were four.

What fun I shall have, what joy it will be
to Live with my children.... the way that they lived with me! 8)


----------



## PhilM (May 9, 2005)

Sad but True.
Phil.


----------



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

I'm going to wait till my daughter has done all her ironing, and then when she asks me to take it to my room , I'll just dump it on the bed, so it can fall everywhere..

Revenge will be sweet...


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Kid's will be kid's eh!

I'll make sure I keep my daughter waiting at the door, when it's time to go out somewhere. :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I never have problems embarrasssing my kids!
Tips freely given!
First & best is to threaten to dance! Oh my life that sorts 'em out!


----------

